# Converting old sewing machines



## Grimm (Sep 5, 2012)

I use to collect old late 1950s- 1960s sewing machines. I love the heavy feel and metal construction of them. I have thinned my collection down to 1 1960s Singer with fashion cams, 1 1960s Kenmore also with fashion cams and 1 1950s Bel Air (which I am trying to sell).

I want to get an old Singer 221/Featherweight. I'd love to have a motorized foot pedal but then convert it over to a treadle if the power goes out. I was wondering if this machine could be converted to a treadle. Are there any online sources that can show me how to do this?


----------



## 8thDayStranger (Jan 30, 2013)

I've been wondering the same thing. Haven't put much research in it yet but I have an old singer that was my grandfathers. He worked for NASA and sewed stuff sitting on the moon right now.

Here's the machine


----------



## Grimm (Sep 5, 2012)

I think if you have the treadle pedal and a long enough leather belt you could convert yours easy.


----------



## Grape Ape (Oct 28, 2008)

Grimm said:


> I think if you have the treadle pedal and a long enough leather belt you could convert yours easy.


I agree. You would need a treadle base to mount your machine to. Mount it above the treadle's pulley so the belt would line up then put a belt on it and you are ready to sew. The only issue would be the protective piece that goes over the belt when used as an electric machine. The belt on the electric version comes from the back bottom of the machine and the guard covers the belt from about the 8:00 to 8:30 point over the top and down to around 2:30 so a belt feeding from the bottom coming straight up may hit the guard but you could possibly remove the guard, adjust the guard, add a pulley to change the angle of the belt coming from the bottom or as a last resort cut the guard to clear belt if needed.

One better option would be to get a quality treadle machine. If you get one with the coffin top you can easily add it to your home as a decoration, it is protected by the top and it is available regarding the status of electrical power. Also while in the search you may find a converted featherweight. My wife and I have come upon a few converted featherweights all were out of our price range at the time (one was $45 but at the time I was in the Navy and living in CA with 2 children, if we had $5 extra we were excited), so we are still looking. Now the featherweights are out of our range because the beautiful ones cost upwards of $1100 and the ugly ones are rusted piles of junk that people still want a premium price expecting us to de-rust them and buy them based on value if fully restored and operational instead of broke and dead.


----------



## mosquitomountainman (Jan 25, 2010)

I have a treadle machine and still use it. I do admit though, that I miss the reverse feature found in newer machines.

Steve


----------



## swjohnsey (Jan 21, 2013)

Many old Singer machines were designed before electricity was common in anything but factories. Even the more modern machines like the 401, 301 sold in the 60s came in treddle versions for 3rd world countries. 

Depends on your goal. If the just want to sew I would look at something more modern like a 401 Singer and convert it over. You can buy a 401 for about $100 on ebay if you shop. It will sew leather and heavy canvas, all metal gears. It is also just considered an old sewing machine and not a collectable


----------



## bbrider (Sep 27, 2013)

I have 11 old singer machines, from 1916 to 1950. The treadle machines have a larger diameter hand wheel to reduce the leverage needed to maintain the motion. You can often find old treadle machines at antique stores for cheap-everyone wants the table for home decor and not the machine. Singer parts are almost all interchangeable, so the motor from one will bolt onto a different year/model. Buy extra belts.


----------



## Grimm (Sep 5, 2012)

bbrider said:


> I have 11 old singer machines, from 1916 to 1950. The treadle machines have a larger diameter hand wheel to reduce the leverage needed to maintain the motion. You can often find old treadle machines at antique stores for cheap-everyone wants the table for home decor and not the machine. Singer parts are almost all interchangeable, so the motor from one will bolt onto a different year/model. Buy extra belts.


Motors are interchangeable but that is if it is a NEW replacement motor. The original motors sold with these machines have different features such as work lights (bakelite or metal housings) or foot/knee pedals (again metal or bakelite) that vary by machine model and even year.

The treadle hand wheels can be found cheap on ebay and even new replacement hand crank wheels that will fit most old Singers.

The treadle bases are the parts that are hard to find in decent condition. If you find a base that has all its parts for the fly wheel and foot pedal you are very lucky!

I have access to a treadle base but I can't seem to get my mom to part with it. It is the current stand for the tv in my folks bedroom. She found it in a barn in Kansas before I was born. My parents made a deal with the owner of the barn and house that they would clean out the barn for free rent. That meant hauling the junk to the dump if they didn't want any of it.


----------



## weedygarden (Apr 27, 2011)

*I have a collection of sewing machines*

I have my grandmother's treadle that I moved from S.D. straight to the basement and have never tried to use, except as a child. I have another treadle I bought years before that at a thrift shop that I have only used to put my electric on when I sew.

I have a few electric machines as well, each having a different purpose. My older Bernina has lots of decorative stitches, but doesn't necessarily do well with heavier fabric. My newer Brother is my current most used machine and I use it for most of my sewing. I have an older Singer (1970s) that is heavy and sews heavier fabrics like denim and upholstery, but it is harder to use, so it is not my everyday machine.

I recently looked at belts on Amazon, and they come in different widths, as well as the possibility of ordering different lengths. I have yet to open up the two treadle cabinets and to assess which belts I would need to go with my top two electric machines, the Brother and the Bernina. I need to make sure I have a belt for the Singer as I think that could be used for some important mending of tarps, canvas, and jeans.

Have you ever seen how people in third world countries sew? They often have machines that they power with by turning a knob on the flywheel (not sure if that is the name).

I think having extra belts will be important, but in all my years of sewing and being around sewing machines, I have never seen a belt wear out to the point of needing to be replaced, and most of my clothes as a child and years as an adult were handmade.

I see the treadle cabinets on craigslist, garage sales and thrift stores, but not in excess. They can be found, but it takes some searching.


----------



## weedygarden (Apr 27, 2011)

*treadle machine converted to grind grains?*

I have wondered how to attach my electric grain grinder to a treadle for grinding. It may be worth having a dedicated treadle set-up so that the grinder can be attached to the wood for stability.


----------



## Grimm (Sep 5, 2012)

weedygarden said:


> Have you ever seen how people in third world countries sew? They often have machines that they power with by turning a knob on the flywheel (not sure if that is the name).


Are you referring to the hand crank?

As far as belts, I keep a supply of leather lacing to be used as sewing belts. The rubber ones dry out and crack/break so I use leather on external belted machines.


----------



## shortlegs (Nov 4, 2013)

http://www.ehow.com/how_6147824_convert-electric-sewing-machines-treadle.html
I had this link pinned. Maybe will be of help.

Ment to include this about the grain mill. Something I am thinking of as when I used my hand one just grinding 3 cups grain made my shoulder sore.
http://americanpreppersnetwork.com/2013/10/adapt-grain-mill-treadle-base.html


----------



## weedygarden (Apr 27, 2011)

Grimm said:


> Are you referring to the hand crank?
> 
> As far as belts, I keep a supply of leather lacing to be used as sewing belts. The rubber ones dry out and crack/break so I use leather on external belted machines.


Yes, Grimm, hand crank. That machine is like the one my mother had, but hers was electric.

I wonder what it would take to get a hand crank on a machine. I wonder if it could be an add on to convert an electric? I wonder if you can buy the crank? (Yes, I saw some on ebay!, except so far all from overseas)

In looking, there are many hand crank machines available for sale on ebay.

Grimm, I was also looking at leather belts. I haven't figured out what size to order yet.


----------



## Grimm (Sep 5, 2012)

weedygarden said:


> Yes, Grimm, hand crank. That machine is like the one my mother had, but hers was electric.
> 
> I wonder what it would take to get a hand crank on a machine. I wonder if it could be an add on to convert an electric? I wonder if you can buy the crank? (Yes, I saw some on ebay!, except so far all from overseas)
> 
> ...


Here is a seller in Texas that has the hand cranks. You just need to know the model of you machine to make sure the fly wheel will fit.

http://www.ebay.com/itm/SINGER-OTHE...215?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item58a76c2faf

Since I have external belted machines I cut my own leather for the belts. I keep them long so I can tie them.


----------



## Grimm (Sep 5, 2012)

I finally decided I am going to get the hand crank for my Singer 99K. I have a new motor for it so the hand crank would be smart for SHingTF. I want this one to be my "don't leave home without it machine". I need a case or just the base for it so it can be used. Once I have a base I will start working on repainting it and cleaning it.

I also decided to get a Singer 66 to use as a home base machine. I'll need a motor and the treadle base. Not sure on the type of treadle base I want so for now this is my long term goal as far as sewing machines.


----------



## weedygarden (Apr 27, 2011)

Grimm, that is the model of machine that I learned to sew on, my mother's machine. When I graduated from high school and escaped that wretched situation, I bought my own machine. My sister inherited Mom's machine. I still think it is a wonderful sewing machine and tried to find one like it many years ago. The price that was being asked for one like that was more than I was able to pay. Since then, I find sewing machines often for $20 or a little more at garage sales and see them for free on Craigslist, just not that machine.

As I was looking on ebay, I saw needles and that is another reason I need to look at the treadle machines I have, so I have an adequate amount of needles. When we were children, my brother broke a needle on my kind grandmother's machine. She was very upset about it. She threw little away, wasted nothing, and always had to make do.


----------

